# Santa Fe 5000 Steam restoration



## BNSFboy (Nov 19, 2012)

Santa Fe 5000 "Madame Queen" is being restored to operational steam!


----------



## amtkstn (Nov 19, 2012)

What is your sorce for this info?


----------



## BNSFboy (Nov 19, 2012)

The restoration society it's self.

Here is their web page.

http://www.railroadartifactpreservation.org/Steam-Restoration.html


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. I live in Amarillo and this is the first I have heard of it. What exactly do they plan to do with this operating steam locomotive?


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Browsing the site, looks like they are planning a museum in Amarillo. Not sure how an operating steam locomotive fits in, but it would be cool.

I just sent them an email. If they are going to build a museum, this may be able to be coordinated with a possible Amtrak station if the Southwest Chief gets rerouted.


----------



## BNSFboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I've also heard them say that they might run some Dallas Cowboy football trains to Dallas from Amarillo. Hopefully the SWC will get rerouted so Amarillo will have a bigger tourism base then what it has.


----------

